# I'm a Celebrity..



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You knew it was going to happen, some nutter was going to start a thread on this.

Some of you watch it even though you may not admit it.

Apart from The Apprentice it's the only other reality TV I will watch.

I basically watch it to see Ant and Dec take the **** out of everyone.

So...who's watching?

Foggy and the Footballer are pretty good so far. Need to get that woman from Esse or Geordie shore or wherever she's from out of it. Moaning ***.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rather watch paint dry, goes for big brother also.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not me, utter garbage


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nope, i normally do but some large lass i cannot stand is on it so no chance from me.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Nope, i normally do but some large lass i cannot stand is on it so no chance from me.


Yeah I want her out now, I'm hoping she'll just quit.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

id rather s**t in my hands and clap


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

asonda said:


> Yeah I want her out now, I'm hoping she'll just quit.


Let me know if she does, will watch it then :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Lard **** needs to leave.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

They get shoved in a room for the night with all the creepy crawlies and mice etc, need to see her get really scared, does my **** right in.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

this is the only reality TV I watch. 
I find it entertaining. 

this year wont liven up for a few more days yet. 
I really hope Gemma quits. she is ruining the program. 
totally self centered and way over the top .


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

polac5397 said:


> id rather s**t in my hands and clap


Pmsl....:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Reality" TV, a much over used and abused description.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a pig in the jungle get me out of here


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Michael Burke = Captain Haddock from Tin Tin.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Cant help but love imaceleb!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

It was funny watching jimmy bullard doing the trial last night, i had tears coming down my face......


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

tonyh38 said:


> rather watch paint dry, goes for big brother also.


+1.....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SHE'S GONEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.itv.com/imacelebrity/jungle-spy/gemma-collins-leaves-the-jungle


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Really..


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

asonda said:


> SHE'S GONEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.itv.com/imacelebrity/jungle-spy/gemma-collins-leaves-the-jungle


Result, might watch is now.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I was gutted that she went; it would've been great to see her stealing all the rations. I thought she was gonna be the main part of the entertainment....apart from any other shower moments with the slimmer girlies :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> I was gutted that she went; it would've been great to see her stealing all the rations. I thought she was gonna be the main part of the entertainment....apart from any other shower moments with the slimmer girlies :thumb:


I couldn't watch it, I found myself getting very angry with her whining and moaning.

Even the joy I would have got from the other camp mates having a go and moaning about her (which would happen wouldn't it) wouldn't even compensate and let me get over it.

Glad she is gone. Looking forward to Ant and Dec taking the **** tonight.

Hope they don't have an outside interview with her like they do when they get voted out.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm a total cynic when it comes to this type of tv, my better half is glued to this so I sit and suffer or go in another room.

Surely this woman knew what the show was all about and what she was going to face, was it just greed in the hope she may get through until voted out and then take the money, was it to raise her profile, doesn't the show vet them before deciding the lineup. Or do they select someone like her deliberately in the knowledge this will happen because the red tops put this dross on their front page? It seems to happen in most series from memory and then the big story is who's going to replace that person.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

S63 said:


> I'm a total cynic when it comes to this type of tv, my better half is glued to this so I sit and suffer or go in another room.
> 
> Surely this woman knew what the show was all about and what she was going to face, was it just greed in the hope she may get through until voted out and then take the money, was it to raise her profile, doesn't the show vet them before deciding the lineup. Or do they select someone like her deliberately in the knowledge this will happen because the red tops put this dross on their front page? It seems to happen in most series from memory and then the big story is who's going to replace that person.


You're right though, she knew exactly what it was like and what it was going to be like, unless she really was that stupid and thought there would be a luxury place to be whilst not in front of the cameras.

No matter how much though in the very very short time I've even known she exists. Part of me thinks she might not be so stupid...

Apparently there is a 72 hour rule that once they set off, if they quit after that time, they get their payout, rumours circulating it's a £100,000 Cheque, which sounds right as Michael Buerk is on £150,000.

Bit of a coincidence? I know it would assume that the baffoon has more than one brain cell but...could be why.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I heard she quit because she had wind that they were looking to cast a double of jabba the hut on the new star wars.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

davo3587 said:


> I heard she quit because she had wind that they were looking to cast a double of jabba the hut on the new star wars.


Nah, she needed that ham butty and quavers.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So poor Craig Charles has quit now too.

His was obviously a necessity being his brother suddenly passed away, poor guy.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would anyone watch such CRAP


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I used to watch it, no more though...can't stand Ant and Dec tbh.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Can't bear this type of program. As the news said these nothing people like the Collins woman paid stupid money for nothing. £40,000 for 3 nights in the jungle WTF!

It was summed up well on the internet this comment "Money talks and the fat bird walks".


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my fav shows! Always cracks me up:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's been quite good this year so far. 

Don't like Jake Quickenden, he's shown himself to be a show off sleaze ball in my opinion.

Apart from him, I quite like all the camp mates this year. Kendra is a bit silly with the trials.

Jimmy to win, or Mel.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

asonda said:


> It's been quite good this year so far.
> 
> Don't like Jake Quickenden, he's shown himself to be a show off sleaze ball in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Jimmys wicked. Mel reminds me of Kennith williams. Kendras hygiene is appalling :lol:

Not sure yet about winner. Kinch foggy have cards to play yet

Jimmy/foggy/Kendra/Jake are my top 4:thumb:


----------

